# Spanish customs security deposit / hostage fee?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi -

In David Searl's book You and the Law in Spain, he mentions the possibility of having to lodge a deposit of some 50% of the worth of household goods being imported in to Spain, against the possibility that some people are unethical and would claim a customs duty exemption on "household goods" which they will then turn around and sell.

Have any of you, particularly those coming in to Spain from outside of the EU/EEA, actually been required to lodge this deposit until some days/week/months later an officer checks out your new Spanish home to confirm that you really did take delivery or and keep your imported household possessions?

Were there any special steps to take to assure avoiding having to lodge this enormous deposit?

Thanks!
-Jay
US citizen, in US, about to ex-pat to Barcelona


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

libove said:


> Hi -
> 
> In David Searl's book You and the Law in Spain, he mentions the possibility of having to lodge a deposit of some 50% of the worth of household goods being imported in to Spain, against the possibility that some people are unethical and would claim a customs duty exemption on "household goods" which they will then turn around and sell.
> 
> ...



Ive never seen that in the book  Is that the latesy edition?
Sorry I cant give you a definate answer though, being an EU citizen. Sounds a littl unlikely, but who knows ... stranger things have happened here


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, that's in what I think is the latest edition - 2005 / 17th ed.
My guess is that the Spanish customs law allows for it, but that it is rarely used.
Anyone else ever hear of (or experience) this?
Thanks
-JAy


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

libove said:


> Yes, that's in what I think is the latest edition - 2005 / 17th ed.
> My guess is that the Spanish customs law allows for it, but that it is rarely used.
> Anyone else ever hear of (or experience) this?
> Thanks
> -JAy


I have the 2007 edition (21st Ed) and its not mentioned in there at all


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Haven't moved to Spain, but have made two moves from the US to other countries in Europe. Normally, your mover should have a customs clearing agent they work with on the "other" side. Part of what you're paying for when you use an "international" mover is their knowledge of how to clear your goods through customs. 

Check with the mover you're using. They may be able to clarify this for you.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

